# Interceptor is back--your opinions?



## yellow_daisy (Jan 4, 2014)

I read a few articles online saying that Interceptor is going to be sold again this spring by Elanco (because they bought out Novartis).

What do other people think about this?

I am conflicted on whether to give my dog interceptor again because Elanco makes trifexis which has given so many dogs really terrible reactions and has killed so many dogs. I don't think I can trust Elanco since they obviously don't care one of their medications kills dogs.

However my dog gets so sick from the lufenuron in sentinel that is is very tempting to switch back to interceptor (which never made her sick). I also just read that lufenuron is used as a crop pesticide which really bothers me. My dog also doesn't get fleas so it is completely useless that she takes lufenuron.

What are other people's thoughts on interceptor being sold by Elanco? I don't know what to do...


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I believe Dr. Judy Morgan has some info on this. (I don't have time to look it up today, but will later as I saw this).


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't like giving dogs medications with so many different pesticides in them. Cuddles is getting Revolution this year.


----------

